# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Pecixe [Ελπίς Ι]

## BEN BRUCE

EΛΠΙΣ στη ροτα για πορο

flip flop (63).JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαλησπέρα σε όλους. Να δούμε το Ελπίς στις 07/05/2010 όταν είχε βγεί δια διετία στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. Πρέπει να κοίταζε με θαυμασμό το πλοίο που κατακευάζετε δίπλα του. Μετά απο λίγο καιρό θα συνταξιδεύουν :Wink:  :Wink:  

ΕΛΠΙΣ Ι 08 07-05-2010.jpg

ΕΛΠΙΣ Ι 09 07-05-2010.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Παντελή σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες!*
*Για να δούμε το πλοίο, σε ένα από τα πολλά δρομολόγια του, την Πρωτομαγιά..*
P5017789.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ελπίς Ι απο σίγουρες πληροφορίες πουλήθηκε και μετά απο το Πάσχα μας αφήνει για Αφρική μεριά, μάλλον Κογκό. Ας δούμε το Ελπίς αραγμένο στον Πόρο στις 11/12/2008. Όσοι προλάβετε φωτογραφήστε το. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε BEN BRUCE, Nissos Mykonos, Leo, sylver23, Thanasis 89, Tasos@@@, panagiotis78, JIMMARG75, laz 94, CORFU, GiorgosVitz, chiotis, xara, GameManiacGR, IONIAN STAR και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. :Razz: 


ΕΛΠΙΣ Ι 03 14-12-2008.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΕΛΠΙΣ Ι_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1988_ στο ναυπηγείο _Καραγεώργη_ του Περάματος  με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 9246_ (ο οποίος αργότερα άλλαξε σε _Ν.Π. 6708_)  και _ΙΜO 8834225_. Δούλεψε όλα του τα χρόνια στη γραμμή Πόρου - Γαλατά.

45.jpg
_Καματερό Σαλαμίνας, Μάιος 2011._

Πουλήθηκε σε κρατική εταιρεία της Guinea Bissau (Δυτική Αφρική) και διεγράφη από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον _Μάιο 2011_,  όταν και βγήκε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα για τις απαραίτητες εργασίες πριν  το μεγάλο του ταξίδι.

44.jpg
_Ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου - Σαλαμίνα, Μάιος 2011._

Μερικές ημέρες αργότερα μεθόρμισε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. 

43.jpg
_Ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη - Σαλαμίνα, Ιούνιος 2011._

Μετονομάστηκε σε _PECIXE_ με σημαία _Comoros_ και λιμάνι νηολόγησης Moroni. Αναχώρησε από την χώρα μας για την Guinea Bissau, μαζί με το _BARIA_ (πρώην _ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ_) που επίσης πουλήθηκε στην ίδια εταιρεία, τον _Αύγουστο 2011_.

46.jpg
_Ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη - Σαλαμίνα, Ιούνιος 2011._

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά τις πληροφορίες για την πώληση του στο εξωτερικό και τις φωτο απο τα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, ας το δούμε σαν ΕΛΠΙΣ Ι όταν στις 23-03-2008 είχε βγεί για δεξαμενισμό στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά.

ΕΛΠΙΣ Ι 01 23-03-2008.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Που ειμαστε και ποιο ειναι το μικρο αυτο πορθμειο; http://www.bbcmotiongallery.com/gall...=clip_16284961
a.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι το ΕΛΠΙΣ Ι και απο πισω ειναι ο Γαλατας

flip flop (63).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως τα λέει (και τα δείχνει) ο BEN BRUCE. 

Να διευκρινίσουμε μόνο -προς αποφυγή συγχίσεων- ότι το _ΕΛΠΙΣ Ι_ δεν υπήρξε - δούλεψε ποτέ ως "παντόφλα ro/ro - φορτηγό", και η παρούσα συζήτηση γίνεται σε λάθος topic.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_1999_ στον Πόρο, βλέπουμε και το "νεότευκτο" τότε και ...επίκαιρο σήμερα ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ.

Jiri Schon_flickr.jpg
_Πηγή : Jiri Schon - flickr_

----------

